# Storie Zen



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Dicembre 2014)

Storie Zen : piccole perle di saggezza, non sempre facili da comprendere.
Vi piacciano ?
Ne conoscete ?
Vi interessa contribuire a farne una piccola raccolta e magari confrontarci sulla morale della storia ?

Io inizio con questa :

*Una tazza di té*
Un filosofo si recò un giorno da un maestro zen e gli dichiarò:
"Sono venuto a informarmi sullo Zen, su quali siano i suoi principi ed i suoi scopi".
"Posso offrirti una tazza di tè?" gli domandò il maestro. E incominciò a versare il tè da una teiera.
Quando la tazza fu colma, il maestro continuò a versare il liquido, che traboccò.
"Ma che cosa fai?" sbottò il filosofo. "Non vedi che la tazza é piena?"
"Come questa tazza" disse il maestro "anche la tua mente è troppo piena di opinioni e di congetture perché 
le si possa versare dentro qualcos'altro..
Come posso spiegarti lo Zen, se prima non vuoti la tua tazza?"


----------



## Palladiano (12 Dicembre 2014)

Ce ne sono di menti vuote. Vuoi vedere che stavano preparandosi tutte a ricevere lo zen?


----------



## Nicka (12 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ce ne sono di menti vuote. Vuoi vedere che stavano preparandosi tutte a ricevere lo zen?


Forse non sono vuote, ma piene di merda...


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ce ne sono di menti vuote. Vuoi vedere che stavano preparandosi tutte a ricevere lo zen?


:rotfl:


----------



## Palladiano (12 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Forse non sono vuote, ma piene di merda...


:rotfl:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (13 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ce ne sono di menti vuote. Vuoi vedere che stavano preparandosi tutte a ricevere lo zen?


:up:





Nicka ha detto:


> Forse non sono vuote, ma piene di merda...


:carneval::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (13 Dicembre 2014)

*La brocca*

Il maestro Pai-chang voleva scegliere un monaco cui affidare l'incarico di aprire un nuovo monastero. Convocò i
suoi discepoli, pose una brocca sul pavimento e disse loro: "Sceglierò chi saprà descrivere questa brocca senza nominarla". "È un vaso di forma rotondeggiante, con un manico e un becco" rispose il più colto dei suoi allievi. "È un recipiente di colore grigio e serve per contenere acqua o altri liquidi"disse un altro. "Non è uno zoccolo" intervenne un terzo più spiritosamente.Gli altri monaci non dissero nulla, perché erano convinti di non poter escogitare definizioni migliori. "Non c'è nessun altro?" domandò il maestro. Allora si alzò Kuei-shan, che nel monastero era un semplice inserviente. Egli prese la brocca in mano e la mostò a tutti senza dire nulla.Pai-chang dichiarò: "Kuei-shan sarà l'abate del nuovo monastero".


----------



## Palladiano (15 Dicembre 2014)

sai io credo che non riuscirò mai a raggiungere lo zen. sono troppo occidentale, troppo razionale.


----------



## zanna (15 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> sai io credo che non riuscirò mai a raggiungere lo zen. sono troppo occidentale, troppo razionale.


o troppo irrazionale?


----------



## Palladiano (15 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> o troppo irrazionale?


sai, hai fatto un'osservazione che nemmeno puoi immaginare quanto calzante sia per me. Ho spesso pensato che la mia ricerca della razionalità (ragione, controllo) a tutti i costi sia un modo per nascondere la mia irrazionalità (emotività, passione) di fondo.  quando riesco a essere irrazionale in quei momenti mi sento bene. ma dura poco


----------



## zanna (15 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> sai, hai fatto un'osservazione che nemmeno puoi immaginare quanto calzante sia per me. Ho spesso pensato che la mia ricerca della razionalità (ragione, controllo) a tutti i costi sia un modo per nascondere la mia irrazionalità (emotività, passione) di fondo.  quando riesco a essere irrazionale in quei momenti mi sento bene. ma dura poco


Tutti portano una maschera ... chi a volte con fatica chi meno


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> sai, hai fatto un'osservazione che nemmeno puoi immaginare quanto calzante sia per me. Ho spesso pensato che la mia ricerca della razionalità (ragione, controllo) a tutti i costi sia un modo per nascondere la mia irrazionalità (emotività, passione) di fondo.  quando riesco a essere irrazionale in quei momenti mi sento bene. ma dura poco



Perchè la nascondi se ti fa sentire meglio?


----------



## zanna (15 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè la nascondi se ti fa sentire meglio?


Perchè dura poco ...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Perchè dura poco ...


Temevo questa risposta. 

Però sai, non credo che portare una maschera nel lungo periodo porti del bene. Siamo quello che siamo, accettiamoci.


----------



## Palladiano (15 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Tutti portano una maschera ... chi a volte con fatica chi meno


La mia non è una vera maschera. È una sovrastruttura educativa. L'insegnamento di non lasciare mai ( o meglio il meno possibile) trasparire emozioni e di avere il controllo su di sé. La maschera è volontaria ( si indossa e quindi si compie un'azione cosciente). X me è una sorta di imprinting


----------



## zanna (15 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> La mia non è una vera maschera. È una sovrastruttura educativa. L'insegnamento di non lasciare mai ( o meglio il meno possibile) trasparire emozioni e di avere il controllo su di sé. La maschera è volontaria ( si indossa e quindi si compie un'azione cosciente). X me è una sorta di imprinting


Puoi chiamarla come vuoi ... resta un qualcosa dietro cui occultare una parte di te


----------



## Eratò (15 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> sai, hai fatto un'osservazione che nemmeno puoi immaginare quanto calzante sia per me. Ho spesso pensato che la mia ricerca della razionalità (ragione, controllo) a tutti i costi sia un modo per nascondere la mia irrazionalità (emotività, passione) di fondo.  quando riesco a essere irrazionale in quei momenti mi sento bene. ma dura poco


Questa tua voglia di controllo si ripercuote su tutto mi sa.Dal cibo fino al sesso.Ti reprimi.Stai attento che prima o poi esplodi.


----------



## zanna (15 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Temevo questa risposta.
> 
> *Però sai, non credo che portare una maschera nel lungo periodo porti del bene.* Siamo quello che siamo, accettiamoci.


echenonloso? ... dare la giusta importanza ne troppa ne poca a noi e a chi ci gira intorno ... probabilmente è quello che ci è più fastiduiso perchè difficile e pesante. L'eterno sali e scendi dal piedistallo costa fatica fisica e morale e dopo tanto tempo uno si chiede se ne vale davvero la pena e non che sia difficile o meno ... ma alla fine la frase di Pirandello che tu rechi in firma dice tutto IMHO


----------



## zanna (15 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Questa tua voglia di controllo si ripercuote su tutto mi sa.Dal cibo fino al sesso.Ti reprimi.Stai attento che prima o poi esplodi.


Temo che sia quasi troppo tardi dottoressa ...


----------



## Eratò (15 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Temo che sia quasi troppo tardi dottoressa ...


Per te e per alcuni altri qui dentro non sono dottoressa....sono Erato'.:bacissimo:


----------



## zanna (15 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Per te e per alcuni altri qui dentro non sono dottoressa....sono Erato'.:bacissimo:


già ...


----------



## Palladiano (15 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Puoi chiamarla come vuoi ... resta un qualcosa dietro cui occultare una parte di te


Certo. Ma maschera no però


----------



## zanna (15 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Certo. Ma maschera no però


Alla fine sono solo dei sottili distinguo ... puoi tranquillamente chiamarla come vuoi pure termosifone o camera d'aria della gomma


----------



## Palladiano (15 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Temo che sia quasi troppo tardi dottoressa ...


Per certi aspetti si lo è. Ma sono un po' cambiato sto provando a lasciarmi andare un po' di più


----------



## Palladiano (15 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Alla fine sono solo dei sottili distinguo ... puoi tranquillamente chiamarla come vuoi pure termosifone o camera d'aria della gomma


Per me no. La maschera è artefazione. Per me.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> echenonloso? ... dare la giusta importanza ne troppa ne poca a noi e a chi ci gira intorno ... probabilmente è quello che ci è più fastiduiso perchè difficile e pesante. L'eterno sali e scendi dal piedistallo costa fatica fisica e morale e dopo tanto tempo uno si chiede se ne vale davvero la pena e non che sia difficile o meno ... ma alla fine la frase di Pirandello che tu rechi in firma dice tutto IMHO



Ti sei risparmiato il pistolotto, hai scritto tutto tu. 


Basta mettere in atto. scendi e vivi godendo. Ma anche sali e vivi godendo. E' una scelta. La tua, la mia, la loro. 


In pratica bisognerebbe incazzarsi con se stessi, prendersi a schiaffi "metaforicamente" e dirsi, mi sono rotto i coglioni.Scelgo.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Per me no. La maschera è artefazione. Per me.


Credo che Wolf abbia ragione,  al momento la penso come lui.

Difficilmente esistono maschere così diverse da noi stessi da appunto chiamarle maschere, mentre quella tua no.
Credo che alla fine ed a secondo i luoghi e le situazioni in cui ci si trovi s'indossi una maschera che possa andar bene a noi ed agli altri. Ma parlando di famiglia o di parenti stretti si spera di potersi rilassare ed essere totalmente se stessi. Soprattutto con il partner.


----------



## Palladiano (15 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credo che Wolf abbia ragione,  al momento la penso come lui.
> 
> Difficilmente esistono maschere così diverse da noi stessi da appunto chiamarle maschere, mentre quella tua no.
> Credo che alla fine ed a secondo i luoghi e le situazioni in cui ci si trovi s'indossi una maschera che possa andar bene a noi ed agli altri. Ma parlando di famiglia o di parenti stretti si spera di potersi rilassare ed essere totalmente se stessi. Soprattutto con il partner.


Forse in generale ha ragione. Però prima di tutto non credo che si possano indossare disinvoltamente maschere tanto diverse dal nostro "vero" essere troppo a lungo, in secondo luogo per il mio caso personale non a caso ho scritto di imprinting. Che è cosa diversa dall'interpretare un personaggio ( persona vuol dire maschera cioè personaggio nel significato originale).


----------



## lunaiena (16 Dicembre 2014)

Una mamma e un bambino stanno camminando sulla spiaggia.


Ad un certo punto il bambino chiede: “Come si fa a mantenere un amore?”


La mamma guarda il figlio e poi gli risponde: “Raccogli un po’ di sabbia e stringi il pugno…”


Il bambino stringe la mano attorno alla sabbia e vede che più stringe piu’ la sabbia gli esce dalla mano.


“Mamma, ma la sabbia scappa!!!”


“Lo so, ora tieni la mano completamente aperta… ”


Il bambino ubbidisce, ma una folata di vento porta via la sabbia rimanente.


“Anche cosi’ non riesco a tenerla!”


La mamma sempre sorridendo: “Adesso raccogline un altro po’ e tienila nella mano aperta come se fosse un cucchiaio… abbastanza chiusa per custodirla e abbastanza aperta per la liberta’ “.


Il bambino riprova e la sabbia non sfugge dalla mano ed e’ protetta dal vento. “Ecco come far durare un amore…”


----------



## lunaiena (16 Dicembre 2014)

Il giro del 99

C'era una volta un re molto triste che aveva un servo, e questo servo, come ogni servo di re triste, era molto felice. Ogni mattina svegliava il re e gli portava la colazione canticchiando allegre canzoncine dei trovatori. Aveva sempre un grande sorriso sul volto disteso, e nei confronti della vita un atteggiamento sereno e felice.
Un giorno il re lo fece chiamare.
«Paggio» disse «qual è il tuo segreto?» «Quale segreto, maestà?»
«Qual è il segreto della tua allegria?» «Non c'è nessun segreto, Maestà.»
«Non mentire, paggio. Ho fatto tagliare teste per offese meno gravi di una menzogna.»
«Non vi sto mentendo, maestà. Non ho nessun segreto.» «Perché sei sempre felice e allegro? Eh? Perché?»
«Signore, non ho motivo di essere triste. La vostra maestà mi onora consentendomi di servirvi. Con mia moglie e i miei figli vivo nella casa che ci è stata assegnata dalla corte. Ci forniscono cibo e vestiti e inoltre la vostra maestà ogni tanto mi premia con qualche moneta e possiamo levarci qualche capriccio. Come potrei non essere felice?» «Se non mi dici subito il tuo segreto, ti farò decapitare sedu­ta stante» disse il re. «Nessuno può essere felice per le ragio­ni che hai detto.»
«Ma maestà, non c'è nessun segreto. Desidero soltanto com­piacervi, non vi sto nascondendo nulla.» «Và via, va' via prima che chiami il boia!» Il servitore sorrise, fece una riverenza e uscì dalla stanza.
Il re era come impazzito. Non riusciva a spiegarsi per quale motivo quel paggio fosse così felice vivendo di cose prese in prestito, indossando vestiti dismessi e nutrendosi degli avan­zi dei cortigiani.
Quando riuscì a calmarsi, chiamò il consigliere più saggio e gli raccontò la conversazione di quella mattina. «Perché quell'uomo è felice?»
«Ah, maestà, il fatto è che lui è fuori dal giro.» «Fuori dal giro?»
«Esatto.»
«E questo lo rende felice?»
«No, signore. Questo non lo rende infelice.»
«Vediamo se ho capito. Stare nel giro ti rende infelice?» «Esatto.»
«E lui non è dentro al giro.»
«Esatto.»
«E come ha fatto a uscire?»
«Non è mai entrato.» «Ma di che giro si tratta?» «Il giro del novantanove.»
«Non ci capisco niente davvero.»
«Potrai capirlo soltanto se lasci che te lo dimostri con i fatti.» «E come?»
«Facendo entrare il tuo paggio nel giro.»
«Sì, costringiamolo a entrare.»
«No, maestà. Nessuno può essere costretto a entrare nel giro.»
«Allora dovremo tendergli un tranello.»
«Non ce n'è bisogno, maestà. Se gli diamo l'opportunità, ci entrerà da solo.»
«Ma lui non si renderà conto che diventerà una persona infelice?»
«Sì, se ne renderà conto.»
«Allora non ci entrerà.» «Non potrà evitarlo.»
«Dici che si rende conto dell'infelicità che proverà entrando in quel ridicolo giro e ciononostante lo farà e non potrà più uscirne?»
«Esatto, maestà. Sei disposto a perdere un eccellente servito­re per poter capire la struttura del giro?» «Sì.»
«Molto bene. Stanotte verrò a prenderti. Devi avere prepa­rato una borsa di cuoio con dentro novantanove monete d'oro. Non una di più né una di meno.» «Che altro? Devo portarmi dietro anche le guardie?» «Soltanto la borsa di cuoio. Ci vediamo stanotte, maestà.» «Ci vediamo stanotte.»
Così fu. Quella notte il saggio andò a prendere il re. Insieme scesero di nascosto nei cortili del palazzo e si nascosero vici­no alla casa del paggio. E lì attesero l'alba.
Nella casa si accese la prima candela. Il saggio legò alla borsa di cuoio un foglietto con un messaggio che diceva:


Questo tesoro è tuo.
È il premio
Per essere un brav'uomo. Goditelo
E non dire a nessuno 
Come lo hai trovato.


Poi legò la borsa alla porta della casa del servo, bussò e tornò a nascondersi.
Quando il paggio uscì, il saggio e il re spiarono le sue mosse da dietro a un cespuglio.
Il servitore aprì la borsa, lesse il messaggio, agitò il sacco e, sentendo il suono metallico provenire dall'interno, venne percorso da un brivido, strinse il tesoro contro il petto, si guardò intorno per controllare che nessuno lo osservasse e rientrò in casa.
Dall'esterno si sentì che il domestico stava sbarrando la porta, e i due spioni si affacciarono alla finestra per osserva­re la scena.
Il domestico aveva buttato per terra tutto quello che c'era sopra il tavolo, tranne una candela. Si era seduto e aveva svuotato il contenuto della borsa. I suoi occhi non credeva­no a quello che stavano vedendo. Era una montagna di monete d'oro!
Lui che non ne aveva mai toccata nessuna, adesso ne aveva un'intera montagna a sua disposizione. Il paggio le maneggiava tutte e le ammucchiava. Le accarez­zava e faceva in modo che la luce della candela le facesse risplendere. Le metteva insieme e le sparpagliava di nuovo, facendone tanti mucchietti.
E così, a forza di giocherellare, cominciò a fare dei muc­chietti di dieci monete. Un mucchietto di dieci, due muc­chietti di dieci, tre mucchietti, quattro, cinque, sei... E intanto faceva le somme: dieci, venti, trenta, quaranta, cin- quanta, sessanta... Fino a formare l'ultimo mucchietto... ed era di nove monete!
Dapprima indugiò con lo sguardo sopra il tavolo, alla ricer­ca della moneta mancante. Poi guardò per terra e alla fine la borsa.
«Non è possibile» pensò. Accostò l'ultimo mucchietto a tutti gli altri e vide che era più basso.
«Sono stato derubato!» gridò. «Sono stato derubato! Ma­ledetti!»
Cercò di nuovo sopra il tavolo, per terra, nella borsa, tra i vestiti, nelle tasche, sotto ai mobili... Ma non trovò quello che cercava.
Sopra il tavolo, quasi a prendersi gioco di lui, un mucchiet­to di monete splendenti gli ricordava che aveva novantano­ve monete d'oro. Soltanto novantanove.
«Novantanove monete. Sono tanti soldi» pensò. «Ma mi manca una moneta. Novantanove non è un numero com­pleto» pensava. «Cento è un numero completo, novanta­nove no.»
Il re e il suo consigliere guardavano dalla finestra. La faccia del paggio non era più la stessa. Aveva la fronte corrugata e i lineamenti irrigiditi. Stringeva gli occhi e la bocca gli si con­traeva in una orribile smorfia, mostrando i denti.
Il servitore rimise le monete nella borsa e, guardando a destra e a sinistra per non farsi vedere da nessuno in casa, nascose la borsa in mezzo alla legna. Poi prese carta e penna e si sedette per fare i conti.
Per quanto tempo avrebbe dovuto mettere da parte i rispar­mi per comprarsi la moneta numero cento? Il servo parlava da solo, ad alta voce. Era disposto a lavorare sodo pur di ottenerla. Poi magari non avrebbe avuto più bisogno di lavorare. Con cento monete d'oro un uomo può smettere di lavorare. Con cento monete un uomo è ricco. Con cento monete si può vivere tranquilli. Finì di fare i suoi conti. Se lavorava e metteva da parte il salario e qualche extra che magari gli davano, nel giro di undici o dodici anni avrebbe avuto il necessario per com­prarsi un'altra moneta d'oro.
«Dodici anni sono tanto tempo» pensò.
Magari avrebbe potuto chiedere alla moglie di cercarsi un lavoro in paese per un po' di tempo. E dopotutto lui fini­va il lavoro a palazzo alle cinque del pomeriggio, per cui avrebbe potuto lavorare fino a sera e ricevere una paga extra.
Fece i conti: sommando il suo lavoro in paese e quello della moglie, in sette anni avrebbe potuto mettere insieme il denaro sufficiente.
Era troppo tempo!
Magari avrebbe potuto portare in paese il cibo che avanza­vano ogni sera e venderlo per poche monete. In effetti, meno mangiavano, più cibo avrebbero potuto vendere. Vendere, vendere...
Iniziava a fare caldo. Perché ci volevano tanti vestiti d'inver­no? Perché avere più di un paio di scarpe?
Era un sacrificio. Ma con quattro anni di sacrifici avrebbe guadagnato la sua moneta numero cento. Il re e il saggio ritornarono a palazzo. Il paggio era entrato nel giro del novantanove...
Nei mesi successivi il servitore seguì i suoi piani così come li aveva concepiti quella notte. Una mattina, il paggio entrò nell'alcova reale sbattendo la porta, brontolando e di malu­more.
«Che cos'hai?» chiese il re con belle maniere.
«Non ho niente, non ho niente.»
«Prima, poco tempo fa, ridevi e cantavi sempre.»
«Faccio il mio lavoro, no? Che cosa pretende la vostra mae­stà? Pretende che faccia anche il buffone e il trovatore?» Non passò molto tempo che il re licenziò il servitore. Non era piacevole avere un paggio sempre di cattivo umore.
Tutti quanti, me e te compresi, siamo stati educati con questa stupida ideologia. Ci manca sempre qualcosa per essere soddisfatti, e soltanto se siamo soddisfatti possiamo godere di quello che possediamo.


Per cui abbiamo imparato che la felicità arriva soltanto quando avremo completato quel che ci manca...


E dato che ci manca sempre qualcosa, si ricomincia daccapo e non riusciamo mai a goderci la vita...


Ma che cosa succederebbe se l'illuminazione accendesse le nostre vite e ci rendessimo conto, così di colpo, che le nostre novantanove monete sono il cento per cento del tesoro e che non ci manca nulla, nessuno ci ha portato via nulla, il numero cento non è più rotondo del novantanove.


È soltanto un tranello, una carota che ci hanno messo davanti al naso per renderci stupidi, per farci tirare il carretto, stanchi, di malumore, infelici e rassegnati


Un tranello per non farci mai smettere di spingere e tutto sarà sempre uguale. Eternamente uguale!


Quante cose cambierebbero Se potessimo goderci i nostri tesori così come sono.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Il giro del 99
> 
> C'era una volta un re molto triste che aveva un servo, e questo servo, come ogni servo di re triste, era molto felice. Ogni mattina svegliava il re e gli portava la colazione canticchiando allegre canzoncine dei trovatori. Aveva sempre un grande sorriso sul volto disteso, e nei confronti della vita un atteggiamento sereno e felice.
> Un giorno il re lo fece chiamare.
> ...



Questa stasera la leggo ai miei figli.


----------



## Nobody (16 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questa stasera la leggo ai miei figli.


la morale Zen è: non farti fottere dal sistema decimale :carneval: se faceva tre file di 33 monete, sarebbe stato felice e ricco...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (16 Dicembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Una mamma e un bambino stanno camminando sulla spiaggia.
> 
> 
> Ad un certo punto il bambino chiede: “Come si fa a mantenere un amore?”
> ...


grazie lunaiena, bellissime tutte e due le storie.



Ultimo ha detto:


> Questa stasera la leggo ai miei figli.


 :up::up::up:



Nobody ha detto:


> la morale Zen è: non farti fottere dal sistema decimale :carneval: se faceva tre file di 33 monete, sarebbe stato felice e ricco...


:up:


----------



## Hellseven (2 Gennaio 2015)

La rana e lo scorpione
Uno scorpione doveva attraversare un fiume, ma non sapendo nuotare, chiese aiuto ad una rana che si trovava lì accanto. Così, con voce dolce e suadente, le disse: "Per favore, fammi salire sulla tua schiena e portami sull'altra sponda. " La rana gli rispose "Fossi matta! Così appena siamo in acqua mi pungi e mi uccidi! " "E per quale motivo dovrei farlo? " incalzò lo scorpione "Se ti pungessi, tu moriresti ed io, non sapendo nuotare, annegherei! " La rana stette un attimo a pensare, e convintasi della sensatezza dell'obiezione dello scorpione, lo caricò sul dorso e insieme entrarono in acqua.
A metà tragitto la rana sentì un dolore intenso provenire dalla schiena, e capì di essere stata punta dallo scorpione. Mentre entrambi stavano per morire la rana chiese all'insano ospite il perché del folle gesto. "Perché sono uno scorpione... " rispose lui "È la mia natura"
Anonimo
La vita mi ha pero' insegnato che siamo tutti un po' rana e un po' scorpione a seconda delle circostanze, delle emozioni coinvolte e dei valori in gioco.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2015)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La rana e lo scorpione
> Uno scorpione doveva attraversare un fiume, ma non sapendo nuotare, chiese aiuto ad una rana che si trovava lì accanto. Così, con voce dolce e suadente, le disse: "Per favore, fammi salire sulla tua schiena e portami sull'altra sponda. " La rana gli rispose "Fossi matta! Così appena siamo in acqua mi pungi e mi uccidi! " "E per quale motivo dovrei farlo? " incalzò lo scorpione "Se ti pungessi, tu moriresti ed io, non sapendo nuotare, annegherei! " La rana stette un attimo a pensare, e convintasi della sensatezza dell'obiezione dello scorpione, lo caricò sul dorso e insieme entrarono in acqua.
> A metà tragitto la rana sentì un dolore intenso provenire dalla schiena, e capì di essere stata punta dallo scorpione. Mentre entrambi stavano per morire la rana chiese all'insano ospite il perché del folle gesto. "Perché sono uno scorpione... " rispose lui "È la mia natura"
> Anonimo
> ...


ma fa male quando ti disattivano?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Gennaio 2015)

Sono Manola vengo da mola sono una troia di via mandoria e sparo seghe  tiro bocchini sono la troia di tutti i casini hole hole hole già nel  culo ne tengo tre holè holè holè qui di posto ancor ce n'è dammelo musco  dammelo duro fammi vibrare le chiappe del culo fammelo entrare fammelo  uscire ti prego fammelo sentire proverem proverem proveremo contro il  muro chi di noi chi di noi chi di noi ce l'ha più duro Manola tiramela  fora prima ca te sbora so i pantalon i pantalon. Viva la figa il cielo  sereno il buco del culo d'arcobaleno e sel culo si rivolta viva la figa  un'altra volta.


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono Manola vengo da mola sono una troia di via mandoria e sparo seghe  tiro bocchini sono la troia di tutti i casini hole hole hole già nel  culo ne tengo tre holè holè holè qui di posto ancor ce n'è dammelo musco  dammelo duro fammi vibrare le chiappe del culo fammelo entrare fammelo  uscire ti prego fammelo sentire proverem proverem proveremo contro il  muro chi di noi chi di noi chi di noi ce l'ha più duro Manola tiramela  fora prima ca te sbora so i pantalon i pantalon. Viva la figa il cielo  sereno il buco del culo d'arcobaleno e sel culo si rivolta viva la figa  un'altra volta.


più che zen è zumzum


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (2 Gennaio 2015)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La rana e lo scorpione
> Uno scorpione doveva attraversare un fiume, ma non sapendo nuotare, chiese aiuto ad una rana che si trovava lì accanto. Così, con voce dolce e suadente, le disse: "Per favore, fammi salire sulla tua schiena e portami sull'altra sponda. " La rana gli rispose "Fossi matta! Così appena siamo in acqua mi pungi e mi uccidi! " "E per quale motivo dovrei farlo? " incalzò lo scorpione "Se ti pungessi, tu moriresti ed io, non sapendo nuotare, annegherei! " La rana stette un attimo a pensare, e convintasi della sensatezza dell'obiezione dello scorpione, lo caricò sul dorso e insieme entrarono in acqua.
> A metà tragitto la rana sentì un dolore intenso provenire dalla schiena, e capì di essere stata punta dallo scorpione. Mentre entrambi stavano per morire la rana chiese all'insano ospite il perché del folle gesto. "Perché sono uno scorpione... " rispose lui "È la mia natura"
> Anonimo
> ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (2 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che zen è zumzum



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------

